# 489 to 887



## mspaint (Oct 18, 2016)

hi there

I have just received the ITA of subclass 489 which if granted the visa is valid for 4 years. 

it has a pathway to 887 given that I have lived in designated area for 2 years with at least 1 year full time job.

although I'm now in the stage of VISA lodgement, I'd like to plan ahead the latest date that I need to move.

now the question is, the processing time of 887 is about 6 months from DIBP website. so does that mean I must reserve another 6 months in additional to fulfil the live and work requirement? to exemplify, if the 489 visa grant date is 1July2017 and expiring on 30Jun2021. the latest date to lodge a 887 application is then 1Jan2021? or actually I can lodge a 887 application right before 1July2021 (say may2021)?

thank you


----------



## Maxzone (Sep 21, 2015)

Once your visa has been approved, from that time you can start counting your days. Once you fulfill the requirements (Work + Staying in regional area) you can apply for 887. For example if you get your visa on 1/1/2017 and fulfill the requirements the earliest you can apply in 2/1/2019. It may take up to 6 months to get your residency. As long as you are working 35+ hours in a week (once you have 489 visa), you are on the right track. Hopefully it will make it clear for your queries. 

Welcome to Australia.


----------



## mspaint (Oct 18, 2016)

Maxzone said:


> Once your visa has been approved, from that time you can start counting your days. Once you fulfill the requirements (Work + Staying in regional area) you can apply for 887. For example if you get your visa on 1/1/2017 and fulfill the requirements the earliest you can apply in 2/1/2019. It may take up to 6 months to get your residency. As long as you are working 35+ hours in a week (once you have 489 visa), you are on the right track. Hopefully it will make it clear for your queries.
> 
> Welcome to Australia.


Thank you.

But what if I get my visa on 1/1/2017, but my first arrival is 1/1/2020 (which is the 3rd year after visa grant) such that the 489 visa will expire in 1 year. In this sense, there is no way to fulfil 887 requirement or I can apply for a bridging VISA to stay one more year before meeting 887 requirement?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

mspaint said:


> Thank you.
> 
> But what if I get my visa on 1/1/2017, but my first arrival is 1/1/2020 (which is the 3rd year after visa grant) such that the 489 visa will expire in 1 year. In this sense, there is no way to fulfil 887 requirement or I can apply for a bridging VISA to stay one more year before meeting 887 requirement?


You need to meet the criteria for a 887 visa, which is living two years in a regional area and working one year in a regional area. So you must arrive in Australia at least two years before your 489 visa expires or you won't have enough time to apply.


----------



## mspaint (Oct 18, 2016)

Maggie-May24 said:


> You need to meet the criteria for a 887 visa, which is living two years in a regional area and working one year in a regional area. So you must arrive in Australia at least two years before your 489 visa expires or you won't have enough time to apply.


thanks. since it takes some time to get 887 granted... so we should arrive at least 2 years + 887 processing time before 489 visa expires, or just 2 years before 489 visa expires?

sorry for being exact but this will have a great effect on planning the date to move. thank you


----------



## slvicky (Sep 3, 2013)

mspaint said:


> thanks. since it takes some time to get 887 granted... so we should arrive at least 2 years + 887 processing time before 489 visa expires, or just 2 years before 489 visa expires?
> 
> sorry for being exact but this will have a great effect on planning the date to move. thank you


Hi,

Once visa granted, it has a first entry date (normally within 6months from visa grant date). So, you must arrive Australia before that Date. After that of course you can return to your home country.


----------



## mspaint (Oct 18, 2016)

slvicky said:


> Hi,
> 
> Once visa granted, it has a first entry date (normally within 6months from visa grant date). So, you must arrive Australia before that Date. After that of course you can return to your home country.


oh thanks I didn't realised that as I thought the first entry date is only applicable to 189/190 as 489 is a provisional one.


----------



## mspaint (Oct 18, 2016)

but since I'd like to stay longer in my current country to save more money before moving to Australia, I am trying to figure out what date is the last date that I must go in order to have 2-years living evidence.

So the question is about IF my 489 is expiring at 30Jun2020, and I can only fulfil the 2-years living requirement on 30Jun2020 and hence submission of 887 application can only be made on 1July2020... so what if I can't get a 887 VISA grant after 489 visa expiry date?


----------



## Abubakr (May 10, 2016)

mspaint said:


> but since I'd like to stay longer in my current country to save more money before moving to Australia, I am trying to figure out what date is the last date that I must go in order to have 2-years living evidence.
> 
> So the question is about IF my 489 is expiring at 30Jun2020, and I can only fulfil the 2-years living requirement on 30Jun2020 and hence submission of 887 application can only be made on 1July2020... so what if I can't get a 887 VISA grant after 489 visa expiry date?


Simplify your question dude to get a quick answer

Your question is. Is it allowed to stay after the visa 489 expiration just waiting for your 887 visa ??
As long as u applied for it before the expiry of 489

However i dont know the answer but i tried helping to put the light on the exact question


----------



## mspaint (Oct 18, 2016)

thank you. Yes that's my question ^_^


----------



## aghausman (May 23, 2015)

mspaint said:


> but since I'd like to stay longer in my current country to save more money before moving to Australia, I am trying to figure out what date is the last date that I must go in order to have 2-years living evidence.
> 
> So the question is about IF my 489 is expiring at 30Jun2020, and I can only fulfil the 2-years living requirement on 30Jun2020 and hence submission of 887 application can only be made on 1July2020... so what if I can't get a 887 VISA grant after 489 visa expiry date?



Hi, 

Prior to making any decision on your migration, check seek.com for your expertise in your regional area. 

Even a comparatively less crowded city like Adelaide have given Jobs to many Software Developers within initial few months. 

Having said that, it is wise to keep a backup amount of at least 6 months. In case, you don't get a job by then, you can look for some other options. As long as it is a full-time job (35 hours a week), you are fulfilling the condition of 489 to 887 transition.


----------



## Vu HoNguyen (Feb 13, 2016)

mspaint said:


> but since I'd like to stay longer in my current country to save more money before moving to Australia, I am trying to figure out what date is the last date that I must go in order to have 2-years living evidence.
> 
> So the question is about IF my 489 is expiring at 30Jun2020, and I can only fulfil the 2-years living requirement on 30Jun2020 and hence submission of 887 application can only be made on 1July2020... so what if I can't get a 887 VISA grant after 489 visa expiry date?


Hi, in that case you can either:

1) Apply for returned resident visa and extend your visa 489 for another 4 years to stay legally in Australia until a decision is made for your visa 887.
2) Or return to your home country until a decision is made for your visa 887.

Another important point to take note as mentioned previously is that once visa 489 is granted, you will have to make first entry into Australia within a year, no exception. Otherwise the visa will immediately become expired. So try to move to Australia within that time frame, you will also need time to adjust and familiarize yourself with a new culture.

Best of luck.


----------



## tootfruit (Aug 16, 2017)

Hi All,

Please help me to understand the 887 application process. Im almost completing my 2 years in VIC next few months. So im getting ready t apply for 887. Below are the quetions I have

1. Is there a EOI for 887 and if so, how long does it generally take to be invited?

2. I have been travaelling on vacations out of Austrlia for periods like 2 weeks x 2 times. So do I have to deduct those days from living in VIC? (Do they count days or simply years)

3. On the DIBP site it says "You might not be eligible for this visa if you have had a visa cancelled or refused while you were in Australia."

I applied for 189 visa while I was here in Australia and it got rejected due to my ACS certificat being expired : now will this affect me? if so how bad?

Please help.

Regards,

TF


----------



## slvicky (Sep 3, 2013)

tootfruit said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please help me to understand the 887 application process. Im almost completing my 2 years in VIC next few months. So im getting ready t apply for 887. Below are the quetions I have
> 
> ...


1. Is there a EOI for 887 and if so, how long does it generally take to be invited?
No EOI for 887. You can straight away submit the visa application

2. I have been travaelling on vacations out of Austrlia for periods like 2 weeks x 2 times. So do I have to deduct those days from living in VIC? (Do they count days or simply years)
You can go up to 4 weeks out of Australia per a year

3. On the DIBP site it says "You might not be eligible for this visa if you have had a visa cancelled or refused while you were in Australia."
I'm not sure about this. May be a senior member can answer this or you better consult a migration agent which I think is the best option


----------



## meemai (Nov 12, 2017)

Hi guys,

Just one question regarding the required 1 year full time work, is it true that 2 part time or casual jobs with a total of 35 working hours per week is acceptable? Any one here tried this and got approved?

Many thanks,
Meemai


----------



## independent (Nov 28, 2016)

Yes, it is true.
I've changed 9 jobs during 2 year period.
2 or more jobs will work until unless the average hours of your employment is 35 hours per week for 52 weeks.
Make sure to provide them 
Employment contract or reference, Superannuation statements and tax summary. 
Cheers!
Good LUCK Meemai! 


meemai said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just one question regarding the required 1 year full time work, is it true that 2 part time or casual jobs with a total of 35 working hours per week is acceptable? Any one here tried this and got approved?
> 
> ...


----------



## independent (Nov 28, 2016)

No don't apply for 887 before 2 years of your 489 visa grant in any circumstances. It will get rejected or refused.

Once you have completed 2 years, you will be eligible for 887.

If you apply for 887 and your current 489 visa expires than you will be on bridging visa until your 887 decision is made by immigration. 

Hope you will enjoy spending time in regional area.


mspaint said:


> hi there
> 
> I have just received the ITA of subclass 489 which if granted the visa is valid for 4 years.
> 
> ...


----------



## tootfruit (Aug 16, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Need your help,

Its time for me to apply for Visa now. Have stayed 2 years in VIC and 1 year in full time job.


1. Does my wife have to do IELTS or can she go as a new applicant as she has also done 1 year full time and 2 years stay. 
(We came in 489 Famili sponsored and she came to Aus as my partner)

2. Can she do IELTS after submitting the application?

3. The popular question : I stayed with my relatives in the first few months and all I have is bank statements and mobile phone bill? how do we tackle this situation.

Any help is appreciated.

Regards

TF


----------



## SGA (Apr 21, 2017)

*489*



Abubakr said:


> Simplify your question dude to get a quick answer
> 
> Your question is. Is it allowed to stay after the visa 489 expiration just waiting for your 887 visa ??
> As long as u applied for it before the expiry of 489
> ...


Hi, i too have a similar issue. I received the 489 on 7th Dec 2016. I made my first entry on April 2017 and came back, since had to settle some matters which took more time than i anticipated (also needed to save some cash). Now all ready and will be moving on 2nd of August. So basically i'm cutting things too fine, i know and i realize the 887 waiting time could be on avg 6 months. I still have around 2. 5 years more until the expiry. So my main issue will be to satisfy the 35 hour per week work requirement (in whatever field) and stay in the regional area for two years. My questions are:
1) supposing i was able to meet the 2 year requirement after say 2.4 years and i apply for 887 before my existing 489 expires, will i be able to stay until the 887 matter is sorted? or do i need a bridging VISA?
2) if i couldn't satisfy the 2 year conditions event after 2.5years, is there a bridging VISA i could request from the DIBP to be granted until the conditions are met?

Thanks so much, i'm a bit worried about the conditions.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Seniors, please help!

I am soon expecting my 489. My question is regarding the claim of 1 year work experience for 887. 

What if I work for an overseas employer (outside Australia) from home i.e regional area of Australia? My salary would be coming in my Australian bank account. Would it be considered for my 887 work experience claim?

Looking for authentic answers please. Many thanks.


----------



## independent (Nov 28, 2016)

does anyone got 887 approved recently? March 2019
and did someone got 489 visas from either state?


----------



## independent (Nov 28, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> Seniors, please help!
> 
> I am soon expecting my 489. My question is regarding the claim of 1 year work experience for 887.
> 
> ...




Yes, as you have not mentioned your work here so I can advice you can do work for him in Australian Regional area but make sure he clearly mentions his business in your payslip that clearly shows the location and working hours.

You can request him to provide you such payslips at end of each month or so BUT do not wait until whole year, as employer loose interest in you and will try to make excuses at the end. Therefore, you will gonna stuck up there. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

independent said:


> Yes, as you have not mentioned your work here so I can advice you can do work for him in Australian Regional area but make sure he clearly mentions his business in your payslip that clearly shows the location and working hours.
> 
> You can request him to provide you such payslips at end of each month or so BUT do not wait until whole year, as employer loose interest in you and will try to make excuses at the end. Therefore, you will gonna stuck up there. :fingerscrossed:


Thanks buddy.

Yes, I do have a monthly timesheet that I get it approved from my manager.

I will ask her to please mention my location as a regional area.

Further to this bro, do you know anyone who has in real experienced this and got 887? I mean, someone who has in real claimed the overseas experience like you have mentioned for 887 and got granted?


----------



## hans.khadka (Feb 20, 2015)

independent said:


> does anyone got 887 approved recently? March 2019
> and did someone got 489 visas from either state?


did u find someone who got 887 approved recently
thanks


----------

